# Odyssey's Colourful Art!



## Odyssey (Sep 25, 2014)

I do Pokémon and MLP:FiM art. I haven't been doing much lately, but each of the pieces I did are my personal favourites. I'm also on the lookout for some constructive criticism. Enjoy!



Spoiler: Pokémon art
























Spoiler: MLP:FiM art





























Spoiler: Both?


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, you're really good!

I adore your "both" picture. It's too perfect.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 27, 2014)

The both picture's really cute! 

My other favorites are the Floatzel and the rave Pony.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Sep 29, 2014)

I find your art very adorable and fun to look at, I wish I could draw that good.

Do you take requests? I had a few ideas if that's okay with you.


----------



## Odyssey (Oct 1, 2014)

GorillaWhaleFFG201 said:


> I find your art very adorable and fun to look at, I wish I could draw that good.
> 
> Do you take requests? I had a few ideas if that's okay with you.


Normally, I don't take requests, but please do tell me your ideas. I might draw them. :D


----------

